# Open the door please



## stranger96

*Please tell me what we will say in Tagalog if we want request to some one for **
"open the door please" *


----------



## doubidoo

1 ) pakibukas ng pinto. (when talking to someone younger or the same age as you, generally when you don't need politeness, respect)

2) pakibukas PO ng pinto. (with respect, you use this generally when talking to someone older than you)


----------



## jhia

ei (^_^)

when you're asking, the nice way to say is

"Pwedeng pakibukas ng pinto?"


----------



## doubidoo

jhia said:


> ei (^_^)
> 
> when you're asking, the nice way to say is
> 
> "Pwedeng pakibukas ng pinto?"



this means "can you please open the door?"
so yeah this is better


----------



## mataripis

Pakibukas naman ng pintuan!


----------

